# Bokken & Kanji



## Lord Asano (Feb 16, 2005)

I have just made a purchase of a bokken from www.misogi.com.au and I have picked the kanji's AI KI to go with it.

I just called my friend and told him, but he say's that I might not be allowed to use it for training as only high grades have that. Is this true? 

Lord Asano


----------



## Paul B (Feb 16, 2005)

Ancient Zen Koan::asian: 

Would getting thumped with a bokken with Kanji,hurt less than with one without?


I'm gonna say it doesn't matter,as long as its' construction is sound. Of course,it may be the preference of your Sensei. In that case,buy another one.


----------



## RRouuselot (Feb 16, 2005)

Lord Asano said:
			
		

> I have just made a purchase of a bokken from www.misogi.com.au and I have picked the kanji's AI KI to go with it.
> 
> I just called my friend and told him, but he say's that I might not be allowed to use it for training as only high grades have that. Is this true?
> 
> Lord Asano


 
 Just wondering.......why would you want any kanji on it at all?


----------



## Lord Asano (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi Robert I feel the answer "because I just did" wont do


----------



## RRouuselot (Feb 16, 2005)

Lord Asano said:
			
		

> Hi Robert I feel the answer "because I just did" wont do


 
 No problem. Just wondering. 
 Personally I like the way wood looks without any writting.


----------



## Lord Asano (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi Robert 

Yehh I like it plain aswell. I have a few Bokuto's and the kanji is subtle and tasteful on the misogi one.

Well I took it to training and it got more attention than I thought(phewww)

Guess I was worried for nothing


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 16, 2005)

I modified my bokken as well.  I used a piece of leather, soaked it in water for 24 hours then laced it around the tsuka with rawhide (also soaked).  Gives me a great grip when the hands start to get sweaty during a hard work out.


----------

